# France Lockdown



## witzend (Mar 19, 2021)

On BBC news 21 million placed back in lockdown. In 16 areas So thats France travel finished for some time


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 19, 2021)

So is France likely to be added to the red-list ?
maybe we should closse the tunnel as they did in late December (Just a joke ..nut only just).
I am not seriously suggesting it should be done but maybe some precautions/testing should now be in place for all !


----------



## TJBi (Mar 19, 2021)

Current lockdown in those 16 _départements_ is for 4 weeks, so if it's lifted then, it's lifted before we're allowed to travel abroad anyway. And given the location of most of them, it wouldn't be an issue to avoid them if entering through a central or western Channel port. There would be plenty of France available to explore. The concern is the slowness of the vaccination programme across the Channel, which is likely to see things get worse before they get better.
Should not be an issue for anyone attempting to return to the UK and wanting to use a short sea route or the Tunnel, because that should be covered by the _motifs impérieux_ exemption.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 19, 2021)

runnach said:


> Tunnel should stay open for essential travel and HGV transporting goods. IMO, safer than a ferry, as driver stays in own vehicle.
> Be pointless going for a jolly, as majority of businesses will be closed.


The freight trains are probably less safe than the ferries. Drivers park their vehicles on the train before being bussed to a single passenger carriage for the journey then bussed back to their wagon. Lots of close proximity compared to a spacious ferry.


----------



## Greengrass (Mar 19, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> The freight trains are probably less safe than the ferries. Drivers park their vehicles on the train before being bussed to a single passenger carriage for the journey then bussed back to their wagon. Lots of close proximity compared to a spacious ferry.


Thats the way it was when I was trucking over there no chance to self distance


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 19, 2021)

runnach said:


> I was giving out our own practical experience when using the tunnel. Sit in vehicle. I'm surprised this is not the same overall, especially with the journey being a short one.
> 
> As for ferries, all passengers touching hand rails when moving from various decks, pinch points, etc.


The vehicle carriages are opensided to allow for various size vehicles.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 19, 2021)

Irrespective of the cross-channel route and risk. With virus cases rising in many European countries...some way of identifying those who MAY have the virus is needed. I appreciate the rapid tests are not foolproof..but better than nothing. Such checks to be applied to all regardless of nationality/residence/reason for travel.
No point in any form of lockdown without some way of containing the virus even with necessary travel. I remind all that President Macron instigated travel restrictions unilaterally. (In December 2020)
Fact not politics !


----------



## SimonM (Mar 19, 2021)

I hope to provide some info when my sister’s partner returns from France shortly, he’s been back there for a week checking on their villa - he is a resident btw and so not a holiday home.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 19, 2021)

runnach said:


> Tunnel should stay open for essential travel and HGV transporting goods. IMO, safer than a ferry, as driver stays in own vehicle.
> Be pointless going for a jolly, as majority of businesses will be closed.


Freight drives don’t stay in their own vehicles, as the trains they go on are open sided they are packed like sardines into a mini bus then transported to the front onto a small passenger compartment of the train that pulls the rest, I have had to do this hundreds of times, fortunately not for a number of years now.
I definitely wouldn’t want to be on the freight trains at the moment.
But definitely prefer the to do the normal train over the ferry any day, and especially at the moment as you say much safer as you can remain in your own vehicle.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 19, 2021)

I've always felt a bit nauseous when I've taken the car on the train. I think it's the  suspension of the train fighting the car suspension that sets me off. A problem I didn't have on the freight service, which we always called the "stinky" after the strong smell of body odour to be had in the carriage.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 19, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I've always felt a bit nauseous when I've taken the car on the train. I think it's the  suspension of the train fighting the car suspension that sets me off. A problem I didn't have on the freight service, which we always called the "stinky" after the strong smell of body odour to be had in the carriage.


Not much of a choice then !
On some ferries we have had both problems !


----------



## harrow (Mar 19, 2021)

*Germany is in trouble as well     *


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 19, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Not much of a choice then !
> On some ferries we have had both problems !


I don't get sea sick. Just as well as I seemed to spend a lot of my working life on ferries. Strangely I used to get sick on trolley busses as a lad, so I don't fancy an electric car.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 19, 2021)

runnach said:


> I take it HGV load at a different area from us folks and cars?


If you look to your left or right as you go down the ramp you'll see the freight trains.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 19, 2021)

Train or ferry for me when allowed out and in. 
Fortunately won't be with HGV's, although thats probably similar to getting a bus and tube to work.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 19, 2021)

You will never get me down a sewer pipe to France, all that water and maybe rats.


----------



## Greengrass (Mar 19, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I've always felt a bit nauseous when I've taken the car on the train. I think it's the  suspension of the train fighting the car suspension that sets me off. A problem I didn't have on the freight service, which we always called the "stinky" after the strong smell of body odour to be had in the carriage.


That was not body odour that was the lukewarm food we got, lol


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 19, 2021)

Greengrass said:


> That was not body odour that was the lukewarm food we got, lol


They gave that up the food a good while ago. At least you had time for a shower on the ferry after the horrible free meal. When coming home on the Caen night ferry I used to have a shower at the port to save having to hang about waiting my turn in the en suite to the cabin I had to share with three others sometimes.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 19, 2021)

Time to start a transport co. Was chatting to my Finnish cousin a few weeks ago, said I might start a Finnish sausage and pickled herring delivery company. 
I could be away for months sorting out suppliers. 
Sure the profit on 10KG of herring will cover a mile or two, never said my business plan was  perfect, did I.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 20, 2021)

Finnmark is a region of Norway !


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 20, 2021)

Everyone will just have to accept that until the majority of people are vaccinated across Europe ( and the rest of the world too ) travelling into other countries for holidays is knackered.   Travelling in mainland Britain might just be doable when we all get the jab but I think  even that will be disrupted for the rest of 2021.
Mainland Europe's reluctance to take the vaccine will make travelling there difficult, and maybe even impossible. 
I know this sounds negative and gloomy but in reality thats's the way it is, getting used to the reality  and accepting it will be the difficult bit.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 20, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> Everyone will just have to accept that until the majority of people are vaccinated across Europe ( and the rest of the world too ) travelling into other countries for holidays is knackered.   Travelling in mainland Britain might just be doable when we all get the jab but I think  even that will be disrupted for the rest of 2021.
> Mainland Europe's reluctance to take the vaccine will make travelling there difficult, and maybe even impossible.
> I know this sounds negative and gloomy but in reality thats's the way it is, getting used to the reality  and accepting it will be the difficult bit.



You're right, Pedalman, listening to various news reports today that seems to be the general prognosis.

Just hope nobody is getting their hopes up too much about travelling to Europe this year.

I'll be pleased just to be allowed out the door, being able to go to shops other than for food essentials, and - more important - the freedom to travel around the UK again without having to have a 'valid reason' for going somewhere!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 20, 2021)

We were hoping to get across to France in September, but the way they are stalling with their vaccinations program,I cannot see it happening this year, and the speed at which the french work and allowing for several strikes they will need to have.  I doubt that even September 2022 will be doable.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 20, 2021)

We had a zoom meeting yesterday  with friends in Seattle and Vancouver who we’d normally be with in Palm Desert at this time of year. In Canada there is still a lockdown, and vaccinations are only just beginning for the oldest people. In USA there are few restrictions and many have been vaccinated already. Whilst they had all chosen to stay home, apparently it’s busy down in Palm Desert with all restaurants and shops open for business. It will certainly be interesting to see how figures go in a country where there are few restrictions but high vaccination levels. Personally I can’t see it ending well.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 20, 2021)

According to this morning's paper France has nearly 1.4million doses of AZ in storage. Unless you can get a booking on a Spanish sailing with your van then it is obligatory to go through France. If only they could get their act together.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 20, 2021)

2cv said:


> We had a zoom meeting yesterday  with friends in Seattle and Vancouver who we’d normally be with in Palm Desert at this time of year. In Canada there is still a lockdown, and vaccinations are only just beginning for the oldest people. In USA there are few restrictions and many have been vaccinated already. Whilst they had all chosen to stay home, apparently it’s busy down in Palm Desert with all restaurants and shops open for business. It will certainly be interesting to see how figures go in a country where there are few restrictions but high vaccination levels. Personally I can’t see it ending well.


They are the Human Petri Dish for Covid.
I am sure governments /scientists throughout the world will be monitoring and analysing the results....


----------



## Stanski (Mar 20, 2021)

2cv said:


> ... In USA there are few restrictions and many have been vaccinated already...


Have USA vaccinated many people? They were slow in taking responsibility in Trump era, have not checked facts but do not think they have done better than us in UK.

Also interesting is how Spain and Portugal are introducing restrictions ahead of Easter - so with a lot of Europe in trouble with a third wave effect the summer is going to be bumpy it seems.

Our local TV has highlighted motorhome parking at beaches not accepted by many and parking restraints placed along roads by landowners to preserve the moors indicates to me that a staycation will not be so easy either.  Still undecided when to get MH in for the MOT to take advantage of travel here or abroad.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 20, 2021)

Stanski said:


> Have USA vaccinated many people? They were slow in taking responsibility in Trump era, have not checked facts but do not think they have done better than us in UK.
> 
> Also interesting is how Spain and Portugal are introducing restrictions ahead of Easter - so with a lot of Europe in trouble with a third wave effect the summer is going to be bumpy it seems.
> 
> Our local TV has highlighted motorhome parking at beaches not accepted by many and parking restraints placed along roads by landowners to preserve the moors indicates to me that a staycation will not be so easy either.  Still undecided when to get MH in for the MOT to take advantage of travel here or abroad.


 
US have done over 100 million vaccines, China 2nd most vaccines at around 50 million. 
That was almost a week ago.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 20, 2021)

US are saying every adult will have had one dose within the next ten weeks. That is some going.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 20, 2021)

***** said:


> I read the other day, that in France, you need 3 steps to get the jab
> 1 go to DR for prescription
> 2 go to chemist for prescription
> 3 go back to DR for jab
> Not sure if it is free for French citizens



Yes, it is free


----------



## mark61 (Mar 20, 2021)

Latest data

https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/cumulative-covid-vaccinations?time=latest


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 20, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Latest data
> 
> https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/cumulative-covid-vaccinations?time=latest



Scary when you see some countries haven't any kind of vaccination program at all


----------



## harrow (Mar 20, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> We were hoping to get across to France in September, but the way they are stalling with their vaccinations program,I cannot see it happening this year, and the speed at which the french work and allowing for several strikes they will need to have.  I doubt that even September 2022 will be doable.


On the radio it said 40% of the French are refusing any vaccine


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 20, 2021)

A friend was in getting his jab (Acklam, Middlesbrough) this week when a woman came in and said "what jab is it".  On being told Astro Venica she stormed out saying "I'm not having that".  Shows that all the bad publicity from Macron and his friends is having an effect here.


----------



## witzend (Mar 20, 2021)

Covid: Summer holidays abroad 'unlikely', warns government adviser
					

There is a risk travellers could bring Covid variants back to the UK, a government adviser warns.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*Summer holidays abroad 'unlikely', warns government adviser*


----------



## maingate (Mar 20, 2021)

I want the Astra Zephyr jab but all the Vauxhall Dealers are shut.  

Apparently the Scottish vaccine (the CU J1M1) has the side effect of turning your hair bright ginger.


----------



## Simonfrench (Mar 21, 2021)

Well I am an optimist so I’m hanging in on the fact we will have release in June and France will let us through to wherever is not in lockdown, still a few months away but by god I am ready, MOT, habitation check, service and cleaning all done by end March. 4 days away in Dorset for April, 22 days away in Cornwall for May then June I want Europe with some nice sand and beach.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 21, 2021)

***** said:


> And possibly the South African or Brazilian variants just waiting to jump aboard



It's some time away and we don't know yet what the rules may be. As long as he's not breaking them it's not really fair to criticise is it?


----------



## witzend (Mar 21, 2021)

***** said:


> Who is criticising ? not me, just pointing out what could happen


And its just what the government are trying to avoid anyone bringing back the virus so lets hope the international travel ban stays in place until the EU gets its act together and its safe to travel


----------



## Val54 (Mar 21, 2021)

Too many variables to call it one way or the other yet for June or July.........
1 Will Boris stick to the road map dates and allow foreign travel .......
2 Have you had both jabs before travelling .....
3 Are areas of France still in lockdown and will you be allowed to travel through them, e.g.Channel tunnel, wouldn't risk a ferry yet anyway
4 Is your destination low risk based on the reported low vaccine uptake in France .....
5 What will be the position on return to the UK re: quarantine
6 How much will all the Covid tests cost you .....
We have booked travel arrangements for June/July and September that we transferred over from 2020, but we are not holding our breath to actually use them ........


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 23, 2021)

Covid: £5,000 fine for people going on holiday abroad
					

It is due to come into force in England next week as some other lockdown restrictions are eased.



					www.bbc.com
				




Big fine and quite possible that much of Europe could be placed on the red-list

Still no indication if those vaccinated would be allowed (Subject to PCR test)


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 23, 2021)

Whilst it isn’t the news I wanted to hear, I think it is the right thing to do until the rest of Europe gets its vaccine program in order. As it would be a shame to spoil the amazing work getting the vaccine out in the uk, but at least we should be free to move around in our own country, which we should be great full for


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 23, 2021)

maingate said:


> I want the Astra Zephyr jab but all the Vauxhall Dealers are shut.
> 
> Apparently the Scottish vaccine (the CU J1M1) has the side effect of turning your hair bright ginger.


The Irish one is just as bad.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks like France may be about to be added to the red list. Link


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 23, 2021)

We are just a small Island and it would appear that we are starting to get on top of this awful virus, so it would be such a shame to spoil it now for the sake of another year of not holidaying abroad.
And if people holiday in the uk it will also help boost our own economy


----------



## mark61 (Mar 23, 2021)

Seems that the Kent variant is the most prevalent over on the mainland, or the British variant as they call it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Seems that the Kent variant is the most prevalent over on the mainland, or the British variant as they call it.




Yes, and the Oxford jab deals with it quite effectively, I believe


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 23, 2021)

Eggs Actly
They are playing Ketchup (or is it Brown sauce ?)


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Greengrass said:


> Thats the way it was when I was trucking over there no chance to self distance


 Yep them truckers  drive to close


----------



## wildebus (Mar 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Seems that the Kent variant is the most prevalent over on the mainland, or the British variant as they call it.


This is the way to deal with the Brits ....

_For months, Iceland has managed to stop the British variant from entering the country by containing cases at the border. But while I was there, Kari Stefansson's team noticed that the first case had slipped through and spread to another person._
_
That person had gone to work, in a hospital, and then on to a concert with 800 others where they had mingled at the bar during the interval. It looked like a disaster. But here, I witnessed the full force of Iceland's mighty contact-tracing system in action._
_Within hours, everyone had been contacted, and within days more than 1,000 had been tested. Two more cases were identified and all those infected were taken to the isolation hotel. Remarkably, the variant was contained, unable to wreak the havoc seen elsewhere at the moment in Europe.









						How Iceland clamped down to conquer coronavirus
					

It may be a remote island, but there is a reason why Iceland is proud of its success in tackling the pandemic.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



_


----------



## wildebus (Mar 23, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> We are just a small Island and it would appear that we are starting to get on top of this awful virus, so it would be such a shame to spoil it now for the sake of another year of not holidaying abroad.
> And if people holiday in the uk it will also help boost our own economy


small island?   9th largest Island in the world and 21st largest population globally.  Keep things in proportion (literally).


----------



## Robmac (Mar 23, 2021)

wildebus said:


> small island?   9th largest Island in the world and 21st largest population globally.  Keep things in proportion (literally).



Be fair David - 78th largest country in the world.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 23, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Be fair David - 78th largest country in the world.


which makes the population density much greater than the average - which makes distancing on average harder....


----------



## 2cv (Mar 23, 2021)

You could fit the UK 3 times into Texas if that little fact helps.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 23, 2021)

2cv said:


> You could fit the UK 3 times into Texas if that little fact helps.


and 2.5 or so UKs will fit into France as well, if that matters?


----------



## witzend (Mar 23, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> We are just a small Island and it would appear that we are starting to get on top of this awful virus, so it would be such a shame to spoil it now for the sake of another year of not holidaying abroad.
> And if people holiday in the uk it will also help boost our own economy


 We've stuck everything on vaccination so quite rightly need to do everything we can to protect it.
We can't afford to let a mutation flare up in this country that the vax is ineffective against so all international travel should be stopped


----------



## Robmac (Mar 23, 2021)

wildebus said:


> which makes the population density much greater than the average - which makes distancing on average harder....



Yes I agree. I think the reference to us as a small island would have been better as a small country in the context of size vs population vs virus. If we used our island status more wisely as a protection things may have been a lot better. 

But yes we are densely populated which puts us at a big disadvantage compared to larger less populated countries.


----------



## Admin (Mar 23, 2021)

*Many posts have now had to be deleted from this thread. Read the rules and follow them or accept the consequences.*


----------



## wildebus (Mar 23, 2021)

Country size and densities are a tricky way to compare as well.
Russia is the biggest country in the world by far.  It only less than twice the population of the UK - so their density is way less.  But their REAL deaths/100,000 from Covid is one of the worst in the world  (worst than the UK), so how to work out the "whys" will take a long time and lot more info and analysis then anyone here will; be doing.


----------



## Brockley (Mar 23, 2021)

maingate said:


> I want the Astra Zephyr jab but all the Vauxhall Dealers are shut.
> 
> Apparently the Scottish vaccine (the CU J1M1) has the side effect of turning your hair bright ginger.



Yes.... apparently the latest outbreak in Scotland was caused by the ‘Glasgow Kiss’


----------



## mark61 (Mar 23, 2021)

You have to look a further than just the overall density of a countries population.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 23, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Country size and densities are a tricky way to compare as well.
> Russia is the biggest country in the world by far.  It only less than twice the population of the UK - so their density is way less.  But their REAL deaths/100,000 from Covid is one of the worst in the world  (worst than the UK), so how to work out the "whys" will take a long time and lot more info and analysis then anyone here will; be doing.



Again I agree. I would still like to have their advantage of sparse population on our side.

Having said that I have no idea how many of Russia's cases are in very densely populated cities. At the end of the day, I agree with @witzend and all international  travel should be stopped. It would be a logistical nightmare handling and distributing essential imports from the ports but these are times of emergency.


----------



## Brockley (Mar 23, 2021)

wildebus said:


> and 2.5 or so UKs will fit into France as well, if that matters?



UK’s will fit into France = 2.3 if that matters? Then there are Crown dependencies outside of the U.K. like the Bailiwick of Guernsey, the Bailiwick of Jersey and the Isle of Man?

We have ‘British passports’ and despite our differences we still hang on to our Britishness, although I completely understand why the ‘Bailiwicks’ refuse to pay VAT after being abandoned when invaded (another story).

Unlike the ‘Bailiwicks’ the Isle of Man is nowhere nearly as densely populated and that’s why I prefer to go with the ‘small country’ analogy rather than “small island”. I thank you.


----------



## alcam (Mar 23, 2021)

witzend said:


> We've stuck everything on vaccination so quite rightly need to do everything we can to protect it.
> We can't afford to let a mutation flare up in this country that the vax is ineffective against so all international travel should be stopped


Couldn't agree more ?


----------



## witzend (Mar 23, 2021)

[QUOTE="Robmac, post: 1178180, member: 21925"

 At the end of the day, I agree with @witzend and all international  travel should be stopped. It would be a logistical nightmare handling and distributing essential imports from the ports but these are times of emergency.
[/QUOTE]
Perhaps I should have said 





> All non essential travel


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 24, 2021)

***** said:


> Personally, I think summer was always out if you were sensible, maybe autumn, just maybe
> But the way things are going, it is a big maybe


I think we should just totally forget about going into mainland Europe this year, and possibly into next year if the winter escalates the virus.  The lack of jabs and vaccines in Europe is going to cause a war of words and accusations between governments .......So, to quote Basil......"Don't mention the war, I mentioned it once but I think I got away with it" .


----------



## John H (Mar 24, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> I think we should just totally forget about going into mainland Europe this year, and possibly into next year if the winter escalates the virus.  The lack of jabs and vaccines in Europe is going to cause a war of words and accusations between governments .......So, to quote Basil......"Don't mention the war, I mentioned it once but I think I got away with it" .


Maybe but I am currently in Spain (ferry back to the UK on Saturday) and have been all winter and can say that people here take the rules very seriously (well, outside Madrid they do!) and the vaccination programme is proceeding well. Admitedly, they are behind the UK and it is the over 70 age group that is being vaccinated now but they are aiming at 70% of adults by July and may well make it. Rates of infection are low now - comparable with the UK. I cannot speak for other European countries but we have booked our regular campsite for November and am fairly confident we will make it - assuming that Boris lets us out, that is!


----------



## QFour (Mar 24, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> I think we should just totally forget about going into mainland Europe this year, and possibly into next year if the winter escalates the virus.  The lack of jabs and vaccines in Europe is going to cause a war of words and accusations between governments .......So, to quote Basil......"Don't mention the war, I mentioned it once but I think I got away with it" .



Better not go on MF and say that they will linch you. They are already chomping at the bit ready to book ferries ASAP


----------



## Snapster (Mar 25, 2021)

***** said:


> I read the other day, that in France, you need 3 steps to get the jab
> 1 go to DR for prescription
> 2 go to chemist for prescription
> 3 go back to DR for jab
> Not sure if it is free for French citizens


No, that’s not right, you don’t need to visit your Dr. 
When you are eligible ( age or medical history ) you can go to ( or phone) your local pharmacy ( if they are giving the jabs) to make an appointment, or, as I did, go online and book an appointment at a local vaccination centre.


----------



## Colinc (Mar 26, 2021)

Just driven van from Uk via France to Italy.  The hardest bit is leaving the UK.  BTW I have an essential reason for that.   So just transit is possible. Camping in good spots not.  And everything shut. We just stopped on motorway services.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 26, 2021)

John H said:


> Maybe but I am currently in Spain (ferry back to the UK on Saturday) and have been all winter and can say that people here take the rules very seriously (well, outside Madrid they do!) and the vaccination programme is proceeding well. Admitedly, they are behind the UK and it is the over 70 age group that is being vaccinated now but they are aiming at 70% of adults by July and may well make it. Rates of infection are low now - comparable with the UK. I cannot speak for other European countries but we have booked our regular campsite for November and am fairly confident we will make it - assuming that Boris lets us out, that is!


I assume you won't have had your vaccination yet .


----------



## John H (Mar 26, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> I assume you won't have had your vaccination yet .


No - when our surgery contacted us we told them that we wouldn't be back and out of isolation until early April and they told us to contact them when we got back to arrange the vaccination. We could have had it in Spain but decided not to because we would have left before the second dose. We assumed a 12 week gap but later found out that Spain is only leaving 3 weeks between doses, so we could have had it after all!


----------



## Snapster (Mar 27, 2021)

QFour said:


> Better not go on MF and say that they will linch you. They are already chomping at the bit ready to book ferries ASAP


Thank goodness I left them and found a nice friendly forum.........


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Mar 28, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Thank goodness I left them and found a nice friendly forum.........


You and me both, and I won't be returning either.


----------



## witzend (Apr 1, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> I think we should just totally forget about going into mainland Europe this year, and possibly into next year if the winter escalates the virus.  The lack of jabs and vaccines in Europe is going to cause a war of words and accusations between governments


Started I think 40 Brits allowed out of Manchester airport where sent back from Spain and told just because UK says OK doesn't mean Spain will accept you








						Brits outraged after being turned away on arrival at Spanish airport
					

DOZENS of Brits were refused entry at a Spanish airport yesterday and sent back to the UK amid new Brexit rules. Border guards at Alicante-Elche airport erected a sign in the terminal saying “…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Snapster (Apr 1, 2021)

I really can’t see why people would be travelling internationally at the moment. Whatever their reason, surely they know there is a pandemic and mainland Europe is still lagging behind with vaccines and have far too many new cases to think about  accepting travellers. 
Common sense should tell you to stay at home ( or, local, as it is now. 
I’m afraid I have no sympathy for any of them.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> Started I think 40 Brits allowed out of Manchester airport where sent back from Spain and told just because UK says OK doesn't mean Spain will accept you
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Snapster said:


> I really can’t see why people would be travelling internationally at the moment. Whatever their reason, surely they know there is a pandemic and mainland Europe is still lagging behind with vaccines and have far too many new cases to think about  accepting travellers.
> Common sense should tell you to stay at home ( or, local, as it is now.
> I’m afraid I have no sympathy for any of them.



That article is to do with the new TIE residency status required for Spain and *nothing to do with covid restriction*s.

It appears one of the British passengers with Spanish residency was flying out to Spain to visit her sick father, which, if true, is a shame.
This seems to be a problem local to Spain and folk transferring over to the new residency system since the B word. Overzealous border guards, perhaps?

Also, I'd take nearly all meedja reports, whatever medium they appear in, with a large pinch of salt


----------



## barryd (Apr 1, 2021)

Sounds like they just found a new variant in France (Brittany).









						France investigating new coronavirus variant detected in Brittany
					

A new coronavirus variant has been found in the French region of Brittany, the French health ministry said in a statement late Monday, adding that an initial analysis did not show this new variant to…




					www.france24.com
				




The worrying factor then is what happens when they find one that the current vaccines do not work on?


----------



## Trotter (Apr 1, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Thank goodness I left them and found a nice friendly forum.........


Name that forum. And can I join?


----------



## REC (Apr 1, 2021)

Snapster said:


> I really can’t see why people would be travelling internationally at the moment. Whatever their reason, surely they know there is a pandemic and mainland Europe is still lagging behind with vaccines and have far too many new cases to think about  accepting travellers.
> Common sense should tell you to stay at home ( or, local, as it is now.
> I’m afraid I have no sympathy for any of them.


I think , if you read the article, they mostly had residency in Spain but not the new TIE cards which are really slow at being rolled out. Portugal have instigated a system where a number is allocated as soon as the residence is accepted and border guards take this as proof. All residence certificates were initially issued with "European Citizen" and now have to be exchanged to show residence but not EU. Many were turned back in Spain before as they hadn't got the new documents and there was confusion about what documents are acceptable. Reducing it to an individual airport guards decision does seem a bit haphazard! And for someone with very sick parent, and having residency seems harsh and unjustifiable....if the media report is accurate.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 1, 2021)

We have the old card Spanish residency card but have been unable to swap to the new plastic Tie card as no appointments available. Have been told our current cards are acceptable and past a recent police inspection. Haven't tried to travel outside Valencia though


----------



## witzend (Apr 1, 2021)

French Visa from the Complete France Magazine




__





						404
					





					www.completefrance.com


----------



## John H (Apr 2, 2021)

witzend said:


> French Visa from the Complete France Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might work for people with property in France but I cannot see that it will be any good for those of us who tour in our motorhomes. Apart from the need to have an address in France, the killer for me is the need to show private medical insurance for your stay and if that is longer than 3 months, private medical insurance for people of our age and pre-existing conditions is prohibitively expensive. For me, the logical way round the 90 day limit is to throw in a couple of months in Morocco in the middle. We could then continue to use the successor to EHIC while in Spain and only take out private insurrance while in Morocco. I don't think we'll be doing that next winter, though, because I don't think Covid will be out of the equation by then.


----------



## witzend (Apr 4, 2021)

France starts 3rd national Lockdown All schools and non-essential shops will shut for four weeks, and a curfew will be in place from 19:00 to 06:00.








						Covid-19: France enters third national lockdown amid ICU surge
					

The measures come as Europe battles a third wave of the pandemic and delays in its vaccine rollout.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 4, 2021)

Yup, the world is going to be bumping along a rocky road for a long while yet.


----------



## alcam (Apr 4, 2021)

witzend said:


> France starts 3rd national Lockdown All schools and non-essential shops will shut for four weeks, and a curfew will be in place from *19:00 *to 06:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair lots of France [especially rural] is shut well before then at normal times


----------



## Snapster (Apr 6, 2021)

REC said:


> I think , if you read the article, they mostly had residency in Spain but not the new TIE cards which are really slow at being rolled out. Portugal have instigated a system where a number is allocated as soon as the residence is accepted and border guards take this as proof. All residence certificates were initially issued with "European Citizen" and now have to be exchanged to show residence but not EU. Many were turned back in Spain before as they hadn't got the new documents and there was confusion about what documents are acceptable. Reducing it to an individual airport guards decision does seem a bit haphazard! And for someone with very sick parent, and having residency seems harsh and unjustifiable....if the media report is accurate.


I’m not sure I understand why, if they were claiming residency in Spain and having to collect their residency cards, were they not actually residing in Spain at the time? 
Anyway, our 3rd lockdown in France has started and we have seen lots of Gendarmes about stopping people, presumably to check they are not outside their 10 km travel limit. Vaccinations are still slow, although I have had to cancel one ( due on 2nd April) as the local pharmacy is still refusing to give the AstraZeneca jab. I made another appointment on 9th for the Pfizer jab at a local vaccination centre, but still, the rollout seems a bit haphazard. 
The health system here really is excellent but they don’t seem to have much of a clue with the vaccine rollout!


----------



## REC (Apr 6, 2021)

I’m not sure I understand why, if they were claiming residency in Spain and having to collect their residency cards, were they not actually residing in Spain at the time?

If same as Portugal, The application to change is done online and the rollout is incredibly slow with up to a year wait to get the actual document. Again, Portugal, we have to go for a face to face interview to get the biometric stuff done and covid has halted/ slowed this process. However Portugal have been very clear about being able to use the official application acceptance number in the meantime. Spainush officials seem more confused!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 6, 2021)

REC said:


> I’m not sure I understand why, if they were claiming residency in Spain and having to collect their residency cards, were they not actually residing in Spain at the time?
> 
> If same as Portugal, The application to change is done online and the rollout is incredibly slow with up to a year wait to get the actual document. Again, Portugal, we have to go for a face to face interview to get the biometric stuff done and covid has halted/ slowed this process. However Portugal have been very clear about being able to use the official application acceptance number in the meantime. Spainush officials seem more confused!



So, another reason why Portugal has always seemed preferable as a place to visit/reside than neighbouring Spain! 

I really warmed to Portugal over 20 years ago when I discovered they had banned the erection of new buildings of more than 2 (or was it 3?) stories high along their Mediterranean coastal hotspots.

Unlike the Spanish Costas - huge concrete towers and sprawling holiday developments that spread out along their coastline like an ugly fungus.


----------



## REC (Apr 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So, another reason why Portugal has always seemed preferable as a place to visit/reside than neighbouring Spain!
> 
> I really warmed to Portugal over 20 years ago when I discovered they had banned the erection of new buildings of more than 2 (or was it 3?) stories high along their Mediterranean coastal hotspots.
> 
> Unlike the Spanish Costas - huge concrete towers and sprawling holiday developments that spread out along their coastline like an ugly fungus.


Think Spain is implementing more restrictions now, and many of the previous builds have been declared illegal! But changing things already built is not an easy way to go. We just found everyone in our area so friendly, and helpful. The Portuguese officialdom can be a bit onerous at times though, luckily our neighbour speaks great English ( always practising on us!) And seems to know someone in every local government/ utility/ business for miles around..


----------



## witzend (Apr 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I really warmed to Portugal over 20 years ago when I discovered they had banned the erection of new buildings of more than 2 (or was it 3?) stories high along their Mediterranean coastal hotspots.


Portugal has no coast on the Med all Atlantic


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 6, 2021)

witzend said:


> Portugal has no coast on the Med all Atlantic



Doh! Fair point. 

What I meant was the coastal hotspots, whichever sea they sit next to


----------



## Val54 (Apr 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Doh! Fair point.
> 
> What I meant was the coastal hotspots, whichever sea they sit next to


For a moment there I thought Wintonian was back ..........


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Apr 9, 2021)

***** said:


> Latest vaccine news from France
> 20210409-french-under-55s-given-astrazeneca-shot-to-get-different-vaccine-for-second-dose


Hmmm, based on what science I wonder.

Van-Tam has said "It is also even possible that by combining vaccines, the immune response could be enhanced giving even higher antibody levels that last longer. Unless this is evaluated in a clinical trial we just won’t know."

I trust his thinking and wish France well.


----------



## tidewatcher (Apr 9, 2021)

I believe it was trialed and used in a sars outbreak which has very similar causes and cures to C19. No doubt it would be possible to model the results fairly accurately from the data  amassed from vaccine usage so far.


----------



## n brown (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Snapster (Apr 13, 2021)

***** said:


> have you noticed, that a while ago, France would not administer AZ as not enough proof that it was safe
> How things have changed!
> Where is the proof that using a different second dose of the vaccine works and is safe?


Although the AZ is now approved again in France for over 55’s, none of our local pharmacies are going to use it. Most pharmacies don’t have the super freezers needed to store the Pfizer vaccine so may wait for the Johnson Modena and Sputnik vaccines to become available. However, Johnson and Johnson vaccines are also thought to cause blood clotting so they could well be withdrawn soon. 
I had my first vaccine on Friday ( Pfizer) at our local vaccination centre. 2nd jab is booked for 7th May. 
Also, those under 55’s that had the first AZ vaccine will be given Pfizer or Modena vaccine as their 2nd jab.


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 13, 2021)

The risk of bloodclots from AZ vaccine only lasts a few days and is very rare. Covid can cause bloodclots with a much higher risk if you catch it. Also death and debility in many other ways including long covid.  After a few days unvaccinated you run another risk of catching covid . And repeat that risk every few days. Getting vaccinated with an effective vaccine is top priority. All this fretting is just slowing things down for no gain to the greater good.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 13, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> The risk of bloodclots from AZ vaccine only lasts a few days and is very rare. Covid can cause bloodclots with a much higher risk if you catch it. Also death and debility in many other ways including long covid.  After a few days unvaccinated you run another risk of catching covid . And repeat that risk every few days. Getting vaccinated with an effective vaccine is top priority. All this fretting is just slowing things down for no gain to the greater good.


Exactly, 
Whilst they are slowing things down there’s  going to be far more deaths through covid than with people getting blood clots.plus their economy continues to suffer for longer


----------



## REC (Apr 14, 2021)

Heard a lady who lost her brother to one of these rare clots, urging people to still have the vaccine...as risks without are so much higher. That must have been very hard.


----------



## Snapster (Apr 14, 2021)

Vaccination is the best way. The chances of getting a blood clot with the AZ or Johnson vaccine is about one in a million. About the same risk as getting struck by lightning!  
The chances of getting COVID is far less.


----------



## Drover (Apr 15, 2021)

Not sure if this has been put up anywhere   ,soŕry to repeat if it has but the UK is doing ok.


----------



## Snapster (Apr 15, 2021)

Uk figures look really good. 
Just so long as the figures don’t go up again in a couple of weeks since lockdown ended. We’ve been watching the news coverage of everybody enjoying their new freedom, and there’s very little evidence of mask wearing and social distancing, and most of those are people that will be too young to have had the vaccines yet.


----------



## alcam (Apr 15, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Uk figures look really good.
> Just so long as the figures don’t go up again in a couple of weeks since lockdown ended. We’ve been watching the news coverage of everybody enjoying their new freedom, and there’s very little evidence of mask wearing and social distancing, and most of those are people that will be too young to have had the vaccines yet.


Think it is accepted that figures will rise as restrictions ease ? Crucially by how much I suppose . Though , as vaccinations increase , it should be minimal


----------



## barryd (Apr 15, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Uk figures look really good.
> Just so long as the figures don’t go up again in a couple of weeks since lockdown ended. We’ve been watching the news coverage of everybody enjoying their new freedom, and there’s very little evidence of mask wearing and social distancing, and most of those are people that will be too young to have had the vaccines yet.



This is the Covid map where we are and its pretty much gone from a vast area now and its been like that for ages.  There are still a few cases over near Catterick but its always been bad there probably due to the army maybe.  If most of us are vaccinated perhaps the cases wont increase much here when we get out of lock down this time.   I suppose we will find out soon enough but for the first time in a long while I feel a lot safer around my local area at least.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 15, 2021)

All well and good, apart from the fact that the Brazil variant is making some worrying inroads elsewhere round the world.

Lots more people under 40 ending up seriously ill and hospitalised and just heard today that 1,300 babies have died from this variant, so no longer a disease that affects the old more than others.

Some may argue it is because certain parts of the world haven't been vaccinated yet, but even the scientists aren't 100% sure how vaccination will pan out with new variants. Even if they can 'tweak' the vaccines relatively easily, they still have to be rolled out - again and again - and that takes time. 

Personally I don't think this virus and it's many morphing forms is done with us yet.
It's the biggest scientific (and health/social) war the world has ever had to fight, imo.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 15, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> All well and good, apart from the fact that the Brazil variant is making some worrying inroads elsewhere round the world.
> 
> Lots more people under 40 ending up seriously ill and hospitalised and just heard today that 1,300 babies have died from this variant, so no longer a disease that affects the old more than others.
> 
> ...


Yes it will go on and on
The heatlth issues being the main problem. But also employment and travel/employment and I am sure more eg hospital not able to deal with "routine tasks".
And as I am sure you know cancer treatment !


----------



## mark61 (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks like there will be plenty of camping spots in Sweden, even more than usual.


----------



## Derekoak (Apr 15, 2021)

Covid mostly transmits by aerosol. So if there are cases it will not spread much until we ease indoor poorly ventilated mixing.


----------



## witzend (Apr 20, 2021)

French President Emmanuel Macron has indicated France may lift its COVID-19 travel restrictions for non EU countries as soon as May for vaccinated travellers so indicating we'll need some form of Vac passport


----------



## alcam (Apr 20, 2021)

witzend said:


> French President Emmanuel Macron has indicated France may lift its COVID-19 travel restrictions for non EU countries as soon as May for vaccinated travellers so indicating we'll need some form of Vac passport


Was listening to a discussion on radio and 2 clinicians [not politicians] were emphasing how international travel was the big problem . Travel agent was still arguing her case despite what was being said . I do sympathise but I find it dangerous when people are so completely delusional .
Maybe it will only be safe for us old gits to go abroad !


----------



## Snapster (Apr 20, 2021)

France is already developing a vaccine passport, or Health Pass for travel within the EU, it may be as simple as some form of addition to the “ Tous Covid “ app that we have on our phones here.
If travel to France ( and the EU) is allowed from Mid may, people will have to prove that they are immune to, or have tested negative for, Covid-19, either due to having had the illness already, through vaccination, or a very recent negative test.
The EU health pass will have all this info on it.


----------



## n brown (Apr 20, 2021)

son tells his anti-vaxxer mum . even if invented ,i like it


----------



## wildebus (Apr 20, 2021)

n brown said:


> son tells his anti-vaxxer mum . even if invented ,i like it
> View attachment 96533


I like the last sentence.  Maybe that will do the trick?


----------



## witzend (Apr 22, 2021)

Snapster said:


> France is already developing a vaccine passport, or Health Pass for travel within the EU, it may be as simple as some form of addition to the “ Tous Covid “ app that we have on our phones here.


Theres a NHS app here that you can use to show your vaccine history but will it be accepted internationally


----------



## SimonM (Apr 22, 2021)

witzend said:


> Theres a NHS app here that you can use to show your vaccine history but will it be accepted internationally


Is there? Where do we look for one, or is it on App Store?


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 22, 2021)

Well im getting my second does of silicone chip spyware next wed morning.


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 22, 2021)

Be careful, Trev, I hear the dog warden in Newtownabbey is on commission for every chipped stray he takes to the kennels. On the upside you could be re-homed by somebody rich from Donegal.

Davy


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 24, 2021)

SimonM said:


> Is there? Where do we look for one, or is it on App Store?



Yes, app store. You will probably have to fill in a form at your GP to allow your medical record to be shown in there. Once done, it's not a bad app.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 24, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Yes, app store. You will probably have to fill in a form at your GP to allow your medical record to be shown in there. Once done, it's not a bad app.


remember - England only.


----------



## witzend (Apr 28, 2021)

witzend said:


> Theres a NHS app here that you can use to show your vaccine history but will it be accepted internationally


Grant Schapps was talking about it today so hopefully it will be accepted 


> Transport Secretary Grant Shapps has confirmed that an NHS app is being adapted to be used as a Covid passport for people holidaying abroad











						What Covid tests do I still need to travel abroad?
					

From Friday, fully vaccinated people travelling to the UK no longer have to take any Covid tests.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## witzend (May 7, 2021)

Well France isn't on the Green list and just saw this

From 17 May, the main NHS app will include a feature allowing users to demonstrate they have had two vaccine doses.

But France said

France says tourists with a French Covid-19 "health pass" (TousAntiCovid) will be allowed from 9 June









						What Covid tests do I still need to travel abroad?
					

From Friday, fully vaccinated people travelling to the UK no longer have to take any Covid tests.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## TJBi (May 9, 2021)

witzend said:


> Well France isn't on the Green list and just saw this
> 
> From 17 May, the main NHS app will include a feature allowing users to demonstrate they have had two vaccine doses.
> 
> ...


And the TousAntiCovid app won't import details of vaccinations administered outside France.


----------



## witzend (May 18, 2021)

Now we can travel just saw this requirements to enter France

Dear Sir/ Madam,
All foreigners when entering France should be in a position to produce to the Immigration officer the following documents:
1. Motive of stay in France:
- for tourism: hotel reservation (in the absence of a hotel reservation, the traveller has to prove that he possesses means of living of at least 120€ per day – see point 2, documents from a travel agency ;
- for a professional visit: letter from the employer, invitation from a French firm or organization ;
- for a private visit: “attestation d'accueil” delivered by the “mairie” ;
2. Means of living (cash, traveller's cheques, valid international credit card...) along with an insurance certificate covering all medical, hospital and funeral expenses, which may be incurred during the entire period of your stay in France, including repatriation costs on medical grounds ;
3. Guarantees of return: return ticket.
Cordialement/ Regards,
MT
Consulat Général de France à Londres/ French Consulate General, London
21 Cromwell Road
LONDON – SW7 2EN


----------



## jagmanx (May 18, 2021)

Schengen Rules OK


----------



## alcam (May 18, 2021)

witzend said:


> Now we can travel just saw this requirements to enter France
> 
> Dear Sir/ Madam,
> All foreigners when entering France should be in a position to produce to the Immigration officer the following documents:
> ...


Thanks for that . No mention of vaccination proof ?
Return ticket , for me , pita . Just have to cough up for flexiticket


----------



## jagmanx (May 18, 2021)

Return ticket for us will be ok.
Do 87 or 88 days !


----------



## barryd (May 18, 2021)

Are these permanent conditions or temporary.  I never buy a return ticket as I never know when ill be coming back. I guess I do now though. 90 days


----------



## REC (May 18, 2021)

You can book a return with eurotunnel and change the date if need be. Just can't  get a refund. But as others say, 90 days rule!


----------



## TeamRienza (May 18, 2021)

Not quite the same as the foreign office page on entry requirements. I receive updates by email each time there are changes. You can sign up for them easily for any country or countries you choose.





__





						Entry requirements - France travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for France including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk
				




Davy


----------



## alcam (May 18, 2021)

barryd said:


> Are these permanent conditions or temporary.  I never buy a return ticket as I never know when ill be coming back. I guess I do now though. 90 days


To be honest it is very unusual for me to be away 90 days . Average trip is 6-8 weeks . Really hope to get away early October . Normally would return early December then set off again early February .
Will need to sit down and do the arithmetic . Not going to mention medical insurance , AHC on top of this . Sheit ! I just have


----------



## witzend (May 18, 2021)

alcam said:


> Not going to mention medical insurance , AHC on top of this . Sheit ! I just have


Thats going to be the biggest pita as older we get the more expensive it gets.


----------



## barryd (May 18, 2021)

witzend said:


> Thats going to be the biggest pita as older we get the more expensive it gets.



Isnt there supposed to be a replacement for the EHIC card?  Ive not properly kept up as I have no intention of going over the water anytime soon.


----------



## tidewatcher (May 18, 2021)

Be careful about not booking a return ticket. Some health and breakdown over which has a time limit, whatever it is, can refuse cover even if you are claiming within the time limit. The argument is you cannot prove that you were complying with the terms and conditions. We always buy a flexi return ticket for that reason. Once when needing breakdown cover the I was asked very early on in the conversation what the date of my return ticket was. Reckon it’s always best to play safe with insurance terms wise.


----------



## alcam (May 18, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Be careful about not booking a return ticket. Some health and breakdown over which has a time limit, whatever it is, can refuse cover even if you are claiming within the time limit. The argument is you cannot prove that you were complying with the terms and conditions. We always buy a flexi return ticket for that reason. Once when needing breakdown cover the I was asked very early on in the conversation what the date of my return ticket was. Reckon it’s always best to play safe with insurance terms wise.


I suspect you are correct , certainly when it comes to medical insurance . Pre-B I didn't bother with medical insurance but now have a 'condition' .
Though barryd did mention EHIC card replacement ?


----------



## witzend (May 18, 2021)

alcam said:


> I suspect you are correct ,Though barryd did mention EHIC card replacement ?





barryd said:


> Isnt there supposed to be a replacement for the EHIC card?  Ive not properly kept up as I have no intention of going over the water anytime soon.


Yes EHIC is still valid then when it expires replaced by GHIC but neither cover repatriation or funeral expensive's. We've never relied on it alone always get full medical cover for our selves while away


----------



## barryd (May 18, 2021)

witzend said:


> Yes EHIC is still valid then when it expires replaced by GHIC but neither cover repatriation or funeral expensive's. We've never relied on it alone always get full medical cover for our selves while away



Ive told Michelle not to bother sending me home if I cop it in France or Italy or somewhere. Just build a funeral pyre on top of the Col de Tourmalet or something and throw a party.


----------



## alcam (May 18, 2021)

witzend said:


> Yes EHIC is still valid then when it expires replaced by GHIC but neither cover *repatriation* or funeral expensive's. We've never relied on it alone always get full medical cover for our selves while away


Dilemma . Insurance will cost me , possibly , £500 p.a. Need to check prices for repatriation


----------



## st3v3 (May 18, 2021)

alcam said:


> Dilemma . Insurance will cost me , possibly , £500 p.a. Need to check prices for repatriation



UPS have a pallet service.


----------



## Trotter (May 18, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> UPS have a pallet service.


I see a flaw in your note. I travel alone. Nobody likes me enough at home to travel with me. So who will load the pallet?
What we have worked out is, Nik and my son will drive out to wherever I am, hide me in the garage or if I’m lucky, in the boot of the car . Then one would drive the van, the other the car. Then declare me dead on arrival at Folkestone.
Can’t honestly say I’d be that bothered. Although there would be no need to fold me, if I travel in the van. Could save the undertaker a bit of bother trying to straighten me out. 
Just a thought......


----------



## saxonborg (May 18, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I see a flaw in your note. I travel alone. Nobody likes me enough at home to travel with me. So who will load the pallet?
> What we have worked out is, Nik and my son will drive out to wherever I am, hide me in the garage or if I’m lucky, in the boot of the car . Then one would drive the van, the other the car. Then declare me dead on arrival at Folkestone.
> Can’t honestly say I’d be that bothered. Although there would be no need to fold me, if I travel in the van. Could save the undertaker a bit of bother trying to straighten me out.
> Just a thought......


Who is going tell them if you expire whilst on the continent?


----------



## REC (May 18, 2021)

We got the co-operative bank account as it covers worldwide travel up to 90 days per trip up to 79years old. Have to declare medical conditions but that is the same for all insurance. The monthly charge is a bit steep at £15 but get £5 cashback (£2.20 from Aug) and it also included European breakdown cover for van up to 5.5m (yea!) and car ....covers the drivers rather than vehicle. Also mobile phone insurance. So just the medical cover for both of us is miles less than individual insurance. 
Nationwide, I think , only covers up to 70 years. But cheaper. Worth investigating.


----------



## Trotter (May 18, 2021)

saxonborg said:


> Who is going tell them if you expire whilst on the continent?


I'll send a prearranged text. AAGGHHHH. Then I won't reply to her reply. We've got it all worked out. No problem.


----------



## REC (May 18, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I'll send a prearranged text. AAGGHHHH. Then I won't reply to her reply. We've got it all worked out. No problem.


She can book a bonfire with the Bombeiros if it happens in Portugal, then take a few ashes back...but hard to see how she would be notified!


----------



## Trotter (May 18, 2021)

Telepathy. If she doesn't get the prearranged message, I really don't know what else I can do.
TBH. I would have done my bit. You know, croaking. 'Spose there's always a Ouija board. Two taps = I'm dead . One text = Only kidding


----------



## Trotter (May 18, 2021)

Sorry . Gone way off thread


----------



## alcam (May 18, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Sorry . Gone way off thread


No problem as long as you are not off your perch


----------



## witzend (May 24, 2021)

Latest News for anyone going to France








						France hints at tougher restrictions on UK travellers amid variant fears
					

France has hinted it may follow Germany's lead and tighten restrictions on British travellers, amid fears about the spread of Indian variant.




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## mark61 (May 24, 2021)

Sure that's the latest?

They must have a good crystal ball.


----------



## TJBi (May 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> Latest News for anyone going to France
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not latest news, but late news.


----------



## jagmanx (May 24, 2021)

REC said:


> She can book a bonfire with the Bombeiros if it happens in Portugal, then take a few ashes back...but hard to see how she would be notified!


Smoke signals !


----------



## witzend (May 24, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Sure that's the latest?


Tis Now


----------



## witzend (May 26, 2021)

France imposes quarantine on UK visitors​ Looks like they've done it now 









						France imposes quarantine on UK visitors ahead of summer tourist season
					

France on Wednesday declared a mandatory quarantine period for people coming from Britain, due to the increasing prevalence there of a highly contagious coronavirus variant first detected in India.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## witzend (Jun 10, 2021)

Now looks like they've changed their minds but tests still needed 



> In a boost for British holidaymakers hoping to visit the country soon, President Emmanuel Macron announced on Friday that fully vaccinated Britons will be allowed to visit from 9 June without the need to quarantine on arrival







__





						404
					





					www.completefrance.com


----------



## Trotter (Jun 10, 2021)

Green shoots of spring? Potential travel anyway. It’s a positive note if nothing else.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks like things are slowly getting back to some sense of normality.


----------

